# Supervision of pregnancy following previous miscarriage



## CPCCODERII (Jan 10, 2018)

How would you code the supervision of a 25 week pregnancy, for patient who has a history of a previous miscarriage?  Would you code O09.292, O09.899?  Or would you not go high risk at all for the pregnancy?  Here is some information from the ultrasound report.  I am being instructed that O09.292-supervision of pregnancy with poor reproductive or obstetric history is the correct code.   But that seems more severe than what this patient's history indicates so I wanted to get a second opinion from the group here as I dont code obgyn regularly.  

INPATIENT: Chronic hypertension. Fetal anomaly suspected. Fetal anatomy survey.

History
========

Past surgical history     No previous surgeries performed.
OB History                Gravida: 2. Para: 0.
                          A1.
                          Miscarriages: 1.

Thank you!!


----------



## Bernadette10 (Feb 21, 2019)

*History of miscarriage diagnosis*

I'm wondering about this too.  I would go with Z87.59 history of other complications of pregnancy, childbirth and the puerperium and O10.912 for the chronic HTN in pregnancy. But if there was no other complication besides the history of miscarriage, I think I would just use a normal preg diagnosis Z34.xx and Z87.59.


----------



## tracylc10 (Feb 22, 2019)

I would query your provider, I don't believe that 1 miscarriage makes it a high risk pregnancy.


----------

